# Wheel Loaders



## m39976 (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm looking at a new John Deere 244j (59hp) or 304j (74hp) compact loaders. I want to use it to plow my Ford dealership in Michigan. (5acres) We use trucks and a tractor with a snow-box now. 

Do you think a compact loader would be practical to replace 1 truck and a tractor? If so how much horsepower will I need.

Thanks,


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

you'll still need at least one truck as a side kick to the loader....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Depending on the setup, no you don't have to have a truck. We have a JCB 212SU with 14' Daniels and 12' back plow that can plow pretty much anything by itself--no driveways.

Hard to say without seeing it. We plow a dealership in GR with a skid steer and containment plow (ProTech). So the HP is not always an issue, depending on how far the pushes are. I would say either one would work quite nicely for your setup. 

If it doesn't let me know and I'll buy the loader from you.


----------



## m39976 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the help. 

We use a New Holland tractor (TN75da) now with 75 hp. It works good but I want to move the piles farther back. We use a 1.3 yd bucket. The 244j can take a 2.1yd. I'm going to sell it and upgrade.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I use the new John Deere 3800 articulated tele-handler with a 2.5 yd bucket and a 10' Protech snow pusher...works great much more powerful than compact loader and greater dump hieght than a much larger loader.

SD-Dave


----------



## m39976 (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought the 244j. It works great for around our car lot. The 3800 is very nice, but i need the smaller size and turning radius.


----------

